# Health news 8th February 2012



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

*Coffee could improve memory*
Researchers said the drink could improve the memory of people suffering from diseases of the brain or age-related forgetfulness, and may even prevent symptoms from appearing in the first place. They tested their theory by giving a dietary supplement with the same properties of decaffeinated coffee to type 2 diabetic mice.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9067164/Coffee-could-improve-memory.html 

*Coalition will force NHS bill on to statute book, says David Cameron*
David Cameron is to rally behind his health secretary Andrew Lansley on Wednesday and insist that the coalition will force its health and social care bill on to the statute book despite growing opposition within the NHS and the Conservative party.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/feb/07/coalition-force-nhs-bill-david-cameron?newsfeed=true

*Pensioners 'passed like parcels' by care agencies*
Elderly people are ?passed like parcels? around a chaotic care system that is struggling to cope with funding cuts, a committee of MPs warns.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/e...ers-passed-like-parcels-by-care-agencies.html

*Women seeking abortion will be shown image of unborn child*
A federal judge has allowed the state to begin enforcing a high-profile new law which will require physicians who perform terminations to first either show, or describe, an ultrasound image of the unborn child to their patient.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...l-be-shown-image-of-unborn-child-6660304.html

*Parents furious as 13-year-old girls given contraceptive implants at school without their knowledge
*Girls as young as 13 are being given contraceptive implants at school without their parents? knowledge.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...lants-school-knowledge.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

*Doctor suspended at under-fire Cumbrian hospital, letter reveals*
Paediatrician suspended at hospital under investigation over patient deaths, and regulator intervenes in running of trust

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/feb/07/doctor-suspended-cumbria-hospital

*Can yoga classes kill you? The startling question posed by a leading science writer
*On yesterday?s Today programme on Radio 4, New York Times science writer William Broad, the author of a controversial new book, The Science Of Yoga: The Risks And Rewards, asked whether yoga - when taught incorrectly - might actually have the potential to kill.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ng-question-posed-leading-science-writer.html

*'Oldest living twins' aged 102 in Aberdeenshire*
Two 102-year-old sisters who live in Aberdeenshire have been recognised as the world's oldest living twins by the Guinness World Records. Edith Ritchie and Evelyn "Evie" Middleton were born in 1909. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-16932345


----------

